# removal of scratches from glass



## RTAGUE (Jun 20, 2007)

Hi guys,after bringing home my used 90 last night and after closer inspection today in better light I see that its really scratched up front and back :x is there any substance or method I,
can use to remove the scratches or at least make it better,
Thanks in advance.


----------



## RTAGUE (Jun 20, 2007)

anybody


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

Maybe you could go to a glass repair/installation shop and ask if it's possible to repair scratches.
Often, after you fill it with water, the scratches don't show up as badly.
hth


----------



## aritg3 (Feb 18, 2008)

In my experience I would not worry so much. Strangely enough when the tank is filled a majority of the superficial scratches disappear unless you are standing right next to the tank. Plus any scratch that is on the back wall of the tank will be hidden between the background you put on it and the decorations.

I wonder if anyone has experienced the same thing I have with scratches.

-Ari


----------



## RTAGUE (Jun 20, 2007)

Thanks guys, I just ordered some kind of scratch repair kit.Ill let you know how it works out :thumb:


----------



## mcflyyy (Apr 5, 2008)

I just discovered the same thing with my new used tank, I am hoping that when its full they won't be visible, but please do keep us posted on the repair kit!
cheers,
Mcflyyy


----------



## RTAGUE (Jun 20, 2007)

you bet mcflyyy :thumb:


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

RTAGUE said:


> Thanks guys, I just ordered some kind of scratch repair kit.Ill let you know how it works out :thumb:


Save your money. I've tried them all and none of them work. Very minor scratches can sometimes be buffed out but it requires a lot of effort. Deep scratches are beyond repair. Pick the best side as your front and fill the tank. Try to look past the scratches. Just tell anyone who notices that the glass is for looking _"through"_, not "at".


----------



## kingdave (Mar 9, 2007)

I agree with Joea.

Another bit of advice:
Don't place your rock piles in your tank after drinking one of those gigantic margaritas at a Mexican retaurant with the family like I did. I ended up scratching the front glass of a pristine 90 gallon tank that way. :x


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

That all assumes that we are talking about a glass tank. If it's acrylic, scratches can usually be removed. Glass is harder to scratch, but once that has happened you are out of luck. I agree with others though that scratches often are less visible once the tank has been filled. So fill it up, have a look, and choose the better side for the front.

Frank


----------



## OKCIS (Mar 28, 2008)

From my auto detailing experience all glass scratches can be removed and if you use the right methods its really not that hard. What im wondering and starting to conclude on my own however is anytime you remove a scratch from glass you are essentially removing glass from around that area and then polishing it out so if it was a deep scratch that .5 inch thick glass just because .4 inches thick. Thus creating a weak spot in your glass that i think would eventually lead to becoming a breaking point.


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

fmueller said:


> That all assumes that we are talking about a glass tank.


The title of the thread is "removal of scratches from glass".


----------



## Awugod (Mar 10, 2006)

My used 55gal had a few deep scratches and lots of superficial ones when I bought it. I didnt bother trying to buff them out. Now that the tank is full the superficial ones can hardly be seen and the deeper ones are only really noticable if you stare right at them, I can see them cause I know they are there. Besides, people looking at your tank will be wowed by the beautiful fish and shouldnt even really be looking for scratches.


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

> Besides, people looking at your tank will be wowed by the beautiful fish and shouldnt even really be looking for scratches.


 :thumb:


----------

